# Thank you !! :)



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you Chicken Forum and Incubator Warehouse !! I picked up my prize today from the post office. I love it !!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I candled the eggs I had that were supposed to hatch on Tuesday and never did. Good thing I checked with my new candler. I saw movement so will wait a few more days.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice. well done


----------

